# Those dag weaves arrrggghhh!!!



## Trudys mom (May 26, 2015)

Trudys Last trial for a long time and with 12 QQs and 500 pts toward her PACH POPPING out of weave poles  
Hopefully after she has her puppies and gets ready to run again things will be ok (fingers and toes crossed)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck!

With the break from trialing with the litter, be a great time to go back and just 'retrain' the weaves with all kinds of breaking it down and testing the training.


----------



## Trudys mom (May 26, 2015)

Yes I was planing on some retraining during this off season, for her AND I ?


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Perhaps you might also want to consider a precautionary visit to the chiropractor for Trudy. 

Best wishes for a great litter and look forward to cheering you and Trudy on towards the PACH!


----------

